# peut-on utiliser ichat sans adresse .mac  ?



## valentin007 (8 Mai 2007)

Bonjour. 
j'ai mon macbook depuis peut et j'aimerai utiliser ichat.
Celui-ci me demande mon adresse .mac ou aol mais je n'en est pas, et je ne veus pas payer pour une simple adresse de messagerie.
Est-ce possible de me connecter a ichat sans adresse .mac mais avec une adresse *******@hotmail.fr? si oui comment ?
Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mai 2007)

salut, 

c'est pas possible. 
mais l'adresse dot mac est gratuite ... suffit de laisser expirer la version demo mais elle reste active pour iChat and co. 
AOL est gratuit aussi


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Mai 2007)

Cela est possible... il faut passer par une passerelle, en utilisant un compte  "jabber"

http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html


----------



## valentin007 (8 Mai 2007)

Là je viens d'essayer de faire un compte AIM avec Aol. 
Il me demande mon autre adresse mail, un nom d'idetifiant et un mot de pass (sa c'est bon) mais apres il faut installer AIM donc je le télécharge, la version mac biensur (le format est ".sit") et au moment ou je veus l'installer, et que je clic dessus il y a un message qui apparait:

 "Le document "Installer_Aim.sit" n'a pas pu etre ouvert. Editeur de scripts ne peut pas ouvrir les fichiers au format " editeur de scipts document" .

que faire? 
Je sais je suis une bre**e en informatique.
merci de m'aider.


----------



## valentin007 (8 Mai 2007)

J'ai oublier de préciser que je ne peu pas pour l'instant me connécté a ichat, celui-ci me dit que mon compte ou mon mot de pass n'est pas valide hors ils le sont.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Mai 2007)

non tu ne t&#233;l&#233;charge pas AIM mais dans ichat tu rentres (dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences, compte) l'identifiant et le mot de passe que tu as cr&#233;&#233; sur le site de AOL.

rq: pour que tes comptes soient valides tu dois avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; un e-mail de AOL


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2007)

Tu n'as rien &#224; installer, tu entres tes identifiants AIM dans iChat et c'est tout. 

oups ! grill&#233;.


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

tu met ton compte AIM dans iChat, au lieu d'avoir compte: .Mac, tu met compte: AIM (c'est un menu deroulant) et hop, c'est bon 
sinon, tu prend la version d'essai de .Mac, et ton adresse iChat restera (mais dans 60 jours, tu n'auras plus que ca, plus de mail, plus de iDisk, etc!)
j'ai eu un .mac gratui pendant un an, et puis j'ai pris le pack tout recement, je n'ai jamais perdu mon adresse .mac


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Mai 2007)

Je tiens à lui préciser une chose un compte .MAC ou AIM ne permet pas de dialoguer avec des correspondants de MSN... il faut en utilisant ichat créer un compte jabber pour tchaer sur msn ou passer par Adium X (passerelle multiprotocole)


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

y'a aussi GMail dans iChat (via Jabber)


----------



## Marsellus (8 Mai 2007)

Est-ce que la webcam fonctionne avec ichat sous jabber avec des correspondants msn ?

J'en ai aucun de connect&#233; en ce moment, j'peux pas tester :/ (bouhh, j'ai pas d'ami !!!!) (bon, en m&#234;me temps, il est tot pour un jour f&#233;ri&#233;, sont peut-etre pas lev&#233;s.....)


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

Tout ceci est bien gentil mais n'est pas &#224; sa place [sans compter les posts &#224; l'orthographe incertaine].
Allez, &#231;a part vers Internet.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mai 2007)

ooups Jabber ... j'avais oublié :rateau:


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ooups Jabber ... j'avais oublié :rateau:



pour MSN & GTalk... sauf que GTalk a mettre en place c'est 2 minutes, alors que Jabber pour MSN...


----------



## valentin007 (8 Mai 2007)

Yeaaah ca marche.
Je vous remerci pour vos conseil.
bonne journée


----------



## xtotof (9 Mai 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Yeaaah ca marche.
> Je vous remerci pour vos conseil.
> bonne journée



Qu'est ce qui marche ? utilise tu Ichat avec des contacts msn avec webcam et son ?
Quelle méthode a tu utilisé ?


@+


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2007)

xtotof a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui marche ? utilise tu Ichat avec des contacts msn avec webcam et son ?
> Quelle méthode a tu utilisé ?
> 
> 
> @+



iChat marche avec son .mac ou son AIM
non, il n'as pas la visio/audio avec ses contacts MSN, mais peut les voir grace a Jabber
Et sinon, il faut lui demander


----------



## valentin007 (9 Mai 2007)

lol.
ichat marche avec AIM
Et pour jabber je verai plus tard...
bye


----------



## Wali (9 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu met ton compte AIM dans iChat, au lieu d'avoir compte: .Mac, tu met compte: AIM (c'est un menu deroulant) et hop, c'est bon
> sinon, tu prend la version d'essai de .Mac, et ton adresse iChat restera (mais dans 60 jours, tu n'auras plus que ca, plus de mail, plus de iDisk, etc!)
> j'ai eu un .mac gratui pendant un an, et puis j'ai pris le pack tout recement, je n'ai jamais perdu mon adresse .mac




C'est sympathique ça. Quelqu'un connaît-il la vitesse de transfert entre deux comptes .MAC ?

J'ai fait switcher quelques amis du côté pure de la force et pour le partage de fichiers, c'est toujours pas ça. Adium bien que multiplatforme ne permet pas encore des taux de transfert énorme et mes amis sont scotchés à MSN et n'ont aucune envie de changer... :'(

J'aimerais essayer de les faire passer sur .mac...


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2007)

de AIM a AIM (ou .mac a .mac) ou croisé AIM/.mac
ca va plutôt vite!


----------

